# Woma morphs?



## Daikaiju (Sep 19, 2020)

As much as i love normal woma's my brain will always stray to the morph side of any animal.

What morphs if there are any are there of woma's? If you have any i would love to see photos if you are able and willing too 

Also does an albino woma exist? or is it just a unicorn?

Cheers


----------



## Herpetology (Sep 19, 2020)

Snakeranch had hypermel Womas, who knows where they’ve ended up


----------



## adderboy (Sep 19, 2020)

There are variations within the species anyway. South Aust specimens vs Sandfire & Pilbara animals, RHDs and Uluru. Enough to keep you amused until you find an albino or something more esoteric anyway.


----------

